# New video clips on our site



## nlkenpo (Jul 7, 2005)

[font=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]For those of you who want to see....

 A small team of the Action Kenpo Karate Studio participated in the Open Dutch Hapkido Championships 2005 a few weeks ago, which resulted in two 3rd places and one 1st place.

 In the open division you could any self defense technique you wanted, so we participated with pure Kenpo.

 Video clips of this can be downloaded from our site: http://www.kenpokarate.nl/indexengels.html (The English version)

 Let me know what you think (but please be gentle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

 Marcel

[/font] *[font=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]50 years of Kenpo in Utrecht, Holland: 
http://www.ikc2006.nl

 Kenpo Karate in the Netherlands:
http://www.kenpokarate.nl[/font]*


----------



## parkerkarate (Jul 7, 2005)

I did not think that was that bad. The first two guys were pretty good actually.


----------



## swiftpete (Jul 7, 2005)

very good clips! looks like you all like to hit each other too which is cool!


----------

